# anybody use a wii fit/ balance board ?



## Rhi_Rhi1

Does anybody use one of these to keep fit/ loose weight ..
I just ordered one, cos it looks good, but i dno if it works :dohh: 

x


----------



## jennifer89

I Use Mine, Its Really Handy, I Use It To Weight Myself Each Week, Because It Keeps A Record & Gives You Goals Etc.

Some Of The Activities Are Really Good Too

xx:flower:


----------



## xerinx

Yea i use mine!! I love it! I certainly ache the next day tho!


----------



## hayzeb

I just bought one too :happydance:


----------



## RyliesMummy

I bought Just Dance 2 weeks ago and it's fab! You lose weight, but you don't realise because you're having a laugh, Saying that I think I burnt most of my calories howling at my OH dancing to Katy Perry :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

oo haha thanks i was just about to ask does anyone know what the dancing one is called  is there anything else like that ... you can do snowboarding and stuff on some games cant you ?! just hope i loose some weight :) cos i don't really have the time, my local gym has a creche but it gets so busy you have to book in advance!


----------



## Daisybell

yeah there is all kinds of games you can play on it, i had loads of fun using it
and once more coz you are having fun you don't realise that you are burning calories
well untill the next day when you ache like mad lol

I dont use it now coz i'm pregnant and i also suffer with a bad back atm but after LO is born i hope to be back on it xxx


----------



## Glitterfairy

I love Wii Fit Plus and sometimes use the board as a step when i'm watching telly :)


----------



## xerinx

theres loads of games for it... ive got biggest loser, just dance, super monkey ball, wii fit plus and raving rabbids tv party... theres loads more but these are the ones i can think off... some are so fun you dont notice whereas biggest loser you are obviously doing it for a goal lol xx


----------



## AngelzTears

I have Wii Fit and Wii Active, and hoping to try Just Dance at some point too. :thumbup: Wii Fit is really good for correcting slouching, good stretching and warming up for something else you might do (like if you go for a jog that day, you could warm up on Wii Fit). But it doesn't really burn a lot of calories unless you're doing it for a while. Wii Active, however, is really good for giving you a good work out in 30 minutes and letting you burn a good 100 - 200 calories. It will run you ragged though!! A few times I spent an hour or so on Wii Active and burnt over 400 calories so I could have a hamburger that night haha! I was so sore though. Also Dance Dance Revolution is a great way to burn calories too (but it really is only cardio and working your legs). Have fun! :happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

yeah it came yesterday :) so i have only played the wii fit game that comes with it, its okay, seems more for fun tho, then anything else :) but i was still tired  looking forward to buying the ova exercise games, and the dance one :)! x

And it called me overweight :( how RUDE, i have to loose a stone and a half!? haha i thought as much but i was still gutted haahh and i have a wii fit age of 44 (I'm 21)


----------



## Kimboowee

I went on mine last night too, 40 mins and this morning my legs are killing! Its that yoga!


----------



## AngelzTears

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> yeah it came yesterday :) so i have only played the wii fit game that comes with it, its okay, seems more for fun tho, then anything else :) but i was still tired  looking forward to buying the ova exercise games, and the dance one :)! x
> 
> And it called me overweight :( how RUDE, i have to loose a stone and a half!? haha i thought as much but i was still gutted haahh and i have a wii fit age of 44 (I'm 21)

I don't think it's very accurate for that, some days it says I'm 20-ish in age, and this one time it told me I was 70! lmao. :haha: Also before I got preggers I was really thin and it still had me in the middle of "healthy weight", so to be underweight in that game I think you'd have to be a child or something. lol. I'm scared to check what it thinks of me now that I'm pregnant haha.

I like the step game. There's one that you can unlock and while it's going you can turn it to the tv to watch something while stepping on & off the board for 8 mins. The wiimote will beep every time you need to step. I do that while watching something and it makes me so sore after it's over haha! Oh and the hulahoop ones is good to to burn calories! If you had a C-section though I'd be careful, it really works your tummy hehe


----------

